# Batterie déchargée = perte infos date et heure ...



## lito (10 Janvier 2002)

J'ai laissé mon Ti550, Mac OS X 1.2, en veille et la batterie s'est déchargée complètement. 
La date et l'heure son parties et il a fallu remettre à jour les infos date et heure.
Le Ti n'a pas une pile interne afin d'prevenir ce type de contretemps?
Merci.
a+


----------



## MarcMame (11 Janvier 2002)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une pile, plutot un condensateur qui permet de tenir quelques minutes le temps de changer la batterie ou se rebrancher sur le secteur. C'est donc normal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2002)

Non. Normalement il y a une pile. Sans quoi l'heure s'effacerait à chaque extinction. Cela dit, il parait qu'il y a un bug avec l'horloge (retour systématique aux alentour d' 1:00 en 1971) sous OS X. Je viens de lire ça dans un forum.

Voila.

Cordialités.

eden


----------

